# Are grades encouraged on "on the wall" shelf layouts?



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Considering that some people (like me) have small amounts of room in their bedrooms, should we worry at all about making grades on a shelf layout? I wanted to have some but I am not sure if I should bother with it.


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

It is your layout so if you really want it....

On the negative any slope will make uncouplings of rolling stock more tragic and exciting.

On the positive maybe you can figure in a multi level thing

And hills are neat.....

Oh it is late. I find whisker shelf couplers to be pretty reliable almost to the point of being difficult to uncouple manually.

What kind of layout plan do ya have?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

There should be no difference in performance, so long as your track and benchwork are put in well....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

MarkVIIIMarc said:


> It is your layout so if you really want it....
> 
> On the negative any slope will make uncouplings of rolling stock more tragic and exciting.
> 
> ...


A 2 mainline setup with 3 shelves holding MOST of the track and probably some sort of special bridge to hold the track in mid air ( I opted to NOT get close to my closet sliding doors because I thought it won't work anyway. My parents put stuff in this closet and they usually come around to get stuff from the closet or to put stuff away and if the train is there, its going to be a pain in the butt for them to do their work).


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I thought we saw an example here a while back of a wall-setup with a series of switchbacks on a couple of different levels ... small mining trains, if I recall. Maybe something from Japan. Choo Choo Greg ... was it something that you may have shown at some point?

Maybe do a Search here?

TJ


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

im only asking because i dont want to put too much weight and stress on the shelves


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

If you securely fasten the 'shelf' into the wall studs they will support all you want without any issues.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's pics of some really creative elevation ideas... 


















































































Elevations add sooo much interest to a small layout. They're basically switchbacks with overpasses.

This was the original one...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Those "carendt.com" links/pics don't seem to be working here, Greg.

Other pics are OK ... cool looking small switchbacks / layouts!

TJ


----------



## tch22122 (Jan 15, 2013)

I remember that layout! It's in a Kalmback publication called "58 Track Plans" or something like that. I have that book and used it to get some ideas when I was planning my first layout. That's a great track plan for a very limited space.

Getting to your question, if you do not have much length, I would not do too much in the way of grades. It can do a lot to limit your operations. I have a 22 foot long, point-to-point shelf switching layout in the second bedroom in my apartment. It has no grades. I even have room for staging, which, if you have a short layout like I do, there is practically no room for any grades. I know, grades make for some interesting scenery, but when you have limited space, they can also limit what you can do with the available space you have for things like sidings, industries, car/train storage and/or staging, etc. - - that is of course, unless you're building the Snowshoe and Gumstump!

Bottom line is: it's your railroad, have fun, that's the main thing!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Those "carendt.com" links/pics don't seem to be working here, Greg.
> 
> Other pics are OK ... cool looking small switchbacks / layouts!
> 
> TJ


Yeah... they're gone now. Funny how they worked when I copied them. 

If you want to see them go to Google images and search for "Gumstump".

That's what those switchback/overpass layouts are nicknamed.


----------

